# Burton Ozone



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Any feedback on 2011 Burton Ozone boots?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I have the 2010's and I love them. Super easy and fast lacing, they look nice, the heel hold is solid.. i do get a little cramping in my toes at the end of the day but thats because I'm between a 9.5 and 10 and i got a 9.5. Get em, youll like them..


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad to hear it. I picked up a pair yesturday, they're canary yellow, but I figured for a hundred bucks, down from over $200 earlier in the season, I'd give them a shot for next season. Apparently they are as light as, well, ozone, have good flex and are low profile. Do your's have any sort of boa system? And how has the ankle support been for you?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

they dont have boa..they have burton's speed zone lacing system..its a lacing structure around the inner boot, and then 2 separate lacing structures for the "upper zone" and "lower zone"
the ankle support has been really good..i like that I can adjust these boots on the fly if the top feels a little loose or i feel like my toes are moving around too much. ive used them in both the park and bombing runs and they feel good for both. they dont pack out a ton though, so keep that in mind when sizing.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, I think I bought 2010's as well. It sounds like they were discontinued for 2011. Apparently, from what I've read online, the 08/09's were not very durable, they broke down easily and were just too soft. I hope they made adjustments in the 2010's, I plan on needing lots of support for all those big kickers I'm going to hit next year.


----------

